# Cobra derringer...



## Missourian

Comes in 22LR,  22 WMR,  .38,  9mm. for $129 locally.

Made in the USA from parts manufactured in the US.







Review.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Looks like some parts are "stamped" though of course the barrel can't be. Horrendous trigger pull? Down AND Back? No thanks Jeff, I'll stick with Glocks for now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_XbSn55LU4]Cobra Derringer .38 Special review - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

I have one that was made by the company before it was Cobra.  .32 ACP, easy to fire but the only thing that keeps it from flipping all the way over when firing it is the hammer spur.


----------



## Trajan

Airweight  642


----------



## Missourian

Ringel05 said:


> I have one that was made by the company before it was Cobra.  .32 ACP, easy to fire but the only thing that keeps it from flipping all the way over when firing it is the hammer spur.




I'm thinking about the .22 WMR...so hopefully that won't be as must recoil to manage.


----------



## Missourian

Trajan said:


> Airweight  642





I have a Taurus model 94,   which has very similar dimensions,  but even it is too large for some summertime apparel.


----------



## whitehall

Two shots and a potent WMR round would be a decent carry gun.


----------



## MikeK

Missourian said:


> Comes in 22LR,  22 WMR,  .38,  9mm. for $129 locally.
> 
> Made in the USA from parts manufactured in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review.
> 
> Thoughts?


Very nice little defensive pocket gun.  My personal preference would be .38.  In fact, I would much prefer .357 magnum.  

Davis used to make a .357 derringer but I believe it's been discontinued because of limited demand, which I find hard to understand.  Because the purpose of a derringer is to stop an attacker, so why not make the best effort?  A .357 _Hydro-Shock_ bullet in the belly is definitely going to stop even a 300-pound raging psycho, whereas a .22, even a .22 WMR, might not.  

Anyway, this is a pretty little gun and would be a pleasure to own.


----------



## MikeK

Missourian said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Airweight  642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Taurus model 94,   which has very similar dimensions,  but even it is too large for some summertime apparel.
Click to expand...







This is a Hi-Standard .22 mag derringer with a wallet holster (made by D'Agostino in NYC).  It fits in a pocket just like a wallet, comfortably and visually undetectable.


----------



## Wildman

where can i get one and how much $$$$$


----------



## Missourian

Wildman said:


> where can i get one and how much $$$$$




I don't know where you can get one,  but they are ubiquitous here...best price $129.


----------



## Politico

Sweet.....


----------



## MikeK

American Communist said:


> Looks like some parts are "stamped" though of course the barrel can't be. Horrendous trigger pull? Down AND Back? No thanks Jeff, I'll stick with Glocks for now.
> 
> Cobra Derringer .38 Special review - YouTube


Unless Glock makes a derringer I will assume you are talking about a full-size automatic pistol -- which is not at all concealable in summer clothing and tends to be clumsy, clunky, and just plain uncomfortable to _wear._ 

A derringer's trigger pull is designed to be hard specifically to prevent accidental discharge.  But that should not and would not be a problem if and when it becomes necessary to fire the weapon.  And because a derringer is expected to be used at very close range there is no need for the accuracy factor of a light, smooth trigger.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Missourian said:


> Comes in 22LR,  22 WMR,  .38,  9mm. for $129 locally.
> 
> Made in the USA from parts manufactured in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review.
> 
> Thoughts?



Really cant go wrong at around $150; it would be nice to have a true pocket pistol when Im in a shirt and tie, which is about 50 hours per week.    

Not a bad looking gun, either.


----------

